# Stuffed Flonder with lump Blue crab meat



## 2112

This fine eat is made with Flounder filets instead of a whole Flounder.

Like all recipes, you can add / subtract / modify ingrediants. Its up to your taste buds and imagination.

Here is a shot of the basics.










I start off with the stove top stuffing because its the only kind of stuffing I can make, add the lump crab meat, mix well and set aside.










Cover a cookie sheet or shallow aluminum pan with tinfoil. Coat first layer of filets with olive oil and season to taste. I use Cavenders Greek seasoning in this step. lay out a foundation bed of filets with all fillets touching.










Spread stuffing over the first layer of filets.










Cover stuffing with a second layer of olive oil coated and seasoned filets.










Use this stuff, if you can find it to coat the top layers of filets. This is some good stuff.










This is what the raw dish looks like with a dusting of the Mc Cormick crusting stuff.



















Put into a pre heated oven set at 400 degrees for 60 minutes and when its thru it should resemble this.










I like top make a butter sauce to pour on my individual servings. To do this I heat up olive oil and add chopped onions, then add garlic. When the garlic turns dark brown (Toasted) and the onion become translucent, lower the heat and add butter and onion and garlick powders. Laddle across you cooked serving of fish.

I served it with steamed asparagus and jumbo grilled shrimp. Bon Appitette.


----------



## Wharf Rat

Dang. Look's good!


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Man...thats making me hungry! wonder how it would be without the crab meat. im not a fan of crab meat.


----------



## seacapt

Can't see the pic's from gov computer (damn photobucket!) but it sounds good.


----------



## Midnight Rider

> *seacapt (8/1/2008)*Can't see the pic's from gov computer (damn photobucket!) but it sounds good.


Same here. Will have to wait till I get home to see the finished product. Sounds good though.


----------



## lobsterman

What time are WE eating?


----------



## bbb

I'm having some folks over tomorrow night to help me eat some of these flounder piling up. I was going to score andbroil several whole flounder for them. Now I'm having second thoughts on my plan. This looks easier and comes out in one dish instead of several whole fish in a few pans.


----------



## TURTLE

Do you put it in for an hour because of the thickness, or was that a type-o?


----------



## 2112

1hour yes, due to thickness...the olive oil also helps keep it from drying out.

I normaly would bake a single stuffed flounder for about 45 mins but this has a lot of meat and stuffing. It is cool in that it is like a casserol, just cut you out a square. No bones for the rookie eaters to get confused with.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Defiantely gonna have to try it. My mouth is watering just from looking at the pics. Thanks for the detailed instructions, they will come in handy when I start preparing it. I can already taste it now!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man

Looks delcious...needs to be put into the <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>Recipes and Stuff (</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> section.In a month or so no one will be able to find it.


----------



## redfishin'JR

Alright, so who's gonna take me giggin'? j/k... That just looks too good. I'm gonna have to try it even it it means going the grocery store and getting frozen flounder!


----------



## fishing with carl childers

mister .............you a making me a might hungry with that stuffed flounder and all, hhhhhhmmmmmm sure beats potted meat and sodie crackers.


----------



## Ocean Man

Mmmm, Stuffed Flounder my favorite. That is similar to the way I make mine (casserole style), but yours even looks better.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Damn that looks good. Only way I see to improve it is to get some quality olive oil at Shoreline! I'll be making that next time I get a flattie


----------



## Death From Above

Man that looks good. Bet it would be good with some lemon squeezed on top.:hungry


----------



## 2112

TTT


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

I will be trying your recipe soon....

Just waiting on the wind to lay down again so I can procure more flounder!


----------



## fishn4fun

that looks delicious


----------



## Snatch it

Thanks I am on the interstate and starving! I want flounder. Looks great!


----------



## chefpomp

<U>FlounderAssassin</U> if you dont like crab you can sub. some chopped up shrimp. That is if you like shrimp.


----------



## bassassassin

im hungry


----------



## FlounderAssassin

> *chefpomp (8/8/2009)*<U>FlounderAssassin</U> if you dont like crab you can sub. some chopped up shrimp. That is if you like shrimp.


thats not a bad idea...i love shrimp almost as much as flounder LOL


----------



## Miami Matt

Just masde a batch, this is one sweet recipe!:clap:bowdown


----------



## Yankeefisher56

Thanks for the recipe tried it 2 weeks ago and my roomies loved every bit of it!


----------



## hardcorehare

if it's as good as it sounds...this might make flounder go the way of the redfish...haha. just another reason i needs to stab something....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 2112

I am glad for those who have tried and enjoyed it.:usaflag


----------



## fishenwishen

WoW!!! That looks good. Thanks for bringing this recipe back to the forefront. I'll have to give it a try. :hungry


----------



## FishnLane

I did this tonight.....wonderful

surely beat those bones.:banghead We caught flounder over the weekend and ate for 3 days

1. sauteed

2. beer battered/tempured

3. stuffed as in recipe

wow. that was good. Of course i tweeked it. I used crab-boiled black drum for the crab meat.. worked just fine.

thanks for the recipe.:hungry


----------



## TheBeerMan

Looks like dinner to me!!! Crab or shrimp


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

I haved looked all over Gulf Breeze for that McCormick crusting blend stuff. Anybody have any idea where in pensacola area I might could get some of it?

I am also looking for some of that chefpauls magicfish powder stuff. Have not been successful in locating it either.

Any ideas? I thought I might call Jo Pattis and see if they have it...


----------



## Miami Matt

blue angel walmart, seafood counter near the lobster tank...I would try the herb if I had to do it again...


----------



## 2112

> *Miami Matt (9/13/2009)*blue angel walmart, seafood counter near the lobster tank...I would try the herb if I had to do it again...


Yep, Walmart @ the seafood dept. I used the Herb and liked it even better.


----------



## 2112

ttt:bump


----------



## love to hog hunt

man that sounds good im gona try that tonight thanks for the recipe lets eat lol:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## seacapt

Sounds good, can you repost the pictures using the forum photo processor? Getting the Photobucket "moved or deleted" pic.








:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## gabrielh

Thanks!

Can't see the pic but I will definately try your recipe once I catch my 1st flounders :banghead (going tomorrow to try again)


----------



## on the rocks

No crabmeat or shrimp??? ...melt some butter and add some finely diced onion, celery, grated carrot, and finely diced button mushrooms...saute in the butter until veggies are tender, add a little salt and ground pepper to taste. Add this mixture to some Pepperidge Farm Herb Stuffing and moisten with some chicken stock... place on top of your fish filets then top with more fish filets... drizzle some melted butter on top layer of fish and sprinkle some Old Bay Herb and Garlic seasoning (or the regular Old Bay) on the top layer of fish, cover with foil and bake until fish flakes easily. 



Quite tasty and works with any kind of fish...for those that are more adventuresome it also makes a great stuffing for a whole fish. I used to do this with a whole stripped bass at Thanksgiving. Makes for a very pretty presentation when you use a whole fish...just stuff the fish then score the fish and drizzle with melted butter and sprinkle with seasonings, cover and bake until done. :hungry


----------



## 2112

Sorry about that...pictures replaced.


----------



## ahoward32

... and i thought i made good stuffed flounder. That looks incredible! I'm actually going to go fishing tonight just to try to catch some so i can make that. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Kim

Looks mighty tasty!! I'm going to try it soon.



Kim


----------



## mizzle

wow


----------



## Forrest

looks like I'm st, thanks for the info!

Forrest


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

That looks real good! I don't have any flounder but I got crab meat a little bit of skrimp to mix with it and some thresher steaks I'm gonna give a try. i think adding some lime or lemon juice would be great to add to that butter sauce:hungry. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Fish River Fool

Not only does it look fantastic, it'll feed a crowd too. Just what I need. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## 2112

It's Flounder season again!
I didn't want this to get lost and figured some new folks could use this.


----------



## surffisher

thanks for the recipe.. will definitely be trying this one soon, maybe tomorrow


----------



## surffisher

i tried this recipe for dinner earlier this evening... my wife says its her new favorite dish. thank you !!!!


----------



## stinkeye

Guys, Thanks for the great post, very detailed, I'm gonna try it with fresh walleye up in Canada on our fly-in trip this year, we eat fish every day and it's nice to mix up the recipes some instead of regular old fish frys every day! Let you know how they like it, if it goes over well I'm sure I'll just call it "Stinkeye's Stuffed Walleye" and take all the credit! Sorry to the original poster but I need something in return for all the hours I spend on the internet.

:whistling:


----------



## Hopin4aboat

bump so for easy findin


----------



## 2112

It's that time of year, Bon apetie
TTT


----------



## Night Wing

What a nice blast from the past. This topic was made long before I joined this site.


----------

